# Clingy puppy



## Peaches (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello! I just got a 12 week old cockapoo named Peaches 3 days ago. She was scared on the ride home and when we got to the house, so I held her a lot. Unfortunately, now she wants me to hold her at ALL times. I can't even sleep because she keeps trying to jump up on the bed to cuddle and refuses to stop until I pick her up. I ignored her for 4 hours last night before I gave in and picked her up. The night before I tried petting her as she laid on the floor next to my bed, but it's never enough, she won't give up till I hold her. I can't let her get too attached to me because In a few years I will be moving out and I don't want her to be heartbroken  How do I get her less attached? Thank you!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Peaches

Poor you - lack of sleep is really exhausting. Polly is clingy as well, but we put her in a crate in the utility room at night and she settles from 10pm to when we come down in the morning. During the day she has the run of the kitchen and utility room as well as the hall under supervision. If she makes a fuss I check that she's OK then ignore the whining and requests for picking up. You may find that once you've started training she gets less clingy as she's becoming more mentally and physically stimulated by things other than cuddles.

Toffin
x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I think tough love is in order here. By giving in to Peaches in the end you are just teaching her that persistance pays off and will make her more determined to carry on until you give her what she wants! 
She is only a baby and of course is feeling unsure in her new environment however you need to decide what your house rules are and stick to them. It may be a tough few days while you do but she'll soon learn. 
I highly recommend getting a crate as Peaches can feel secure and safe in it - although prepare yourself for a few nights of crying while she gets used to it. Having a crate also allows you to leave Peaches at home during the day safe in the knowledge that she can't destroy things in your home.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Tough love is, erm, tough, but it really does pay off. Just check first (without eye contact or touching her) that there's nothing really wrong or that she needs something (going out to wee or poo, water, etc.), meet that need if it's genuine then ignore.

Polly has just whined at me, I checked and realised that I hadn't moved her bed from the crate to under the table. Did the move and she's now settled very gratefully for her morning sleep. We're learning from each other every day. P is about the same age as Peaches and she's been home for two and a half weeks.

Good luck

Toffin
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor little Peaches is very young and desperately missing her siblings in a strange environment. You can help her by getting a crate where she can feel secure, you can even keep it in your room at night where she can be near you. During the day leave her for short times in it when you know she is tired and in need of a sleep.
You say you will be leaving home in a few years so I am assuming you are living at home with your parent or parents? My situation is the same with my daughter who is living at home and shares a lot of the care of my dogs. From day one I have let them know I am pack leader not her as I don't want to be left with two pining dogs when she leaves home! I am always the one who feeds them and took them to their obedience classes. It seems to have worked although they both dote on her! 
Peaches will soon grow in confidence and get used to being without her siblings. Puppy classes will help her too, good luck.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, they do miss their siblings (and other companions if they're from a breeder). I rolled old socks up inside another sock, tied the top and popped a few in Polly's bed. At the time they were about the same size as P and she used to lie against and over them. She also has lion which is just a bit bigger than she was and she loves lying with him close to her. And her bed is very snuggly with a couple of rugs and a furry donut cushion lining.

Also we cover the crate with a large blanket (not too heavy), leave a low lamp on and have radio 3/4/classical stuff on the iPod on quietly through the night and most of the day. I swear she loves baroque music...

Hope some of this helps you with settling your little Peaches.

Toffin
x


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope Peaches settles soon. Bless her. Good advice here.

We get our pup next week and I think I'm going to find the tough love approach VERY tough!! In fact, i know i'll be posting on here with the same worries. But it absolutely has to be done to get them into a routine which is healthy for them and you.

Good luck! x


----------



## fowler1947 (Oct 26, 2012)

My little guy Pepper, 4 yrs. old, has slept with me from the day I brought him home at 10 wks. old. He told me the first night that it was going to be that way and I love it.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
Tough love is really tough. I brought my pup home on Wednesday night (7 weeks), we left him in his pen in the kitchen and put the radio on and turned the lights out. He was really upset for about 20 minutes and I could not bear it. My husband finally gave in and got his crate out of the garage and set it up in our bedroom, next to my side of the bed. I went and got him - he had upset his water bowl all over himself, had been sick and was not a happy puppy. 

I comforted him for about 5 minutes, dried him off and popped him in the crate. He slept soundly until about 4.30am and then whimpered, I patted him and then off he went again.

He slept soundly last night too, so I would definitely recommend the crate. When I had my shower this morning, I popped him back in the crate and he settled down and watched me drying my hair.

Good luck.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is about the same age too. We have never crated, just use a bed. I have had a puppy sleep on my bed in the past....no crying and a very well adjusted contented dog that grew up to be stable, loving sensible adult. The bond between us was so strong and loving, but non clingy. I firmly believe it's because she felt secure with us from day one. Max is slightly different.as we have an older dog he snuggles up with. He is being a real joy. He soon learnt the word 'no' and yes I have to watch him all the time, I restrict his movements to the room I am in so I can supervise him so he doesn't chew things he shouldn't, and watch for him telling me he needs to go out but other than that He is allowed in every room of the house. I truly believe that a happy and stable adult dog is formed from a puppy that feels loved and secure.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Totally agree with you Cat, dogs are pack animals and it's not natural for a small puppy to sleep alone. I let Dexter sleep on my bed when he was small and now he prefers to sleep downstairs on the front door mat or outside my bedroom (Probably to avoid hubby snoring!) I think it makes them less clingy if you let them stay with you and they quickly become confident and independent. I know not everyone would agree with me but tough love wasn't for me at all.

In fact I always picked my babies up when they cried straight away too although my mum warned me it would spoil them! (It didn't!) I think the best thing is to listen to advice, then follow your own instincts.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

No tough love here either, Kody slept in a pen beside my bed from night one, he never toileted in his pen and after about two weeks I was happy for him to sleep on my bed he has never had an accident and scratches at my bedroom door if he needs the toilet in the night. I have had no regrets letting my dogs sleep in my room although I know it isn't for everyone, but I love having them cuddle up at night  x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

No tough love here either  Malie has been in our room from day one.She happily sleeps in her bed from 11 ish until 6.30 in the week and 8.00 on the weekends.She knows her routine of waking up,kids or hubby take her for a wee and then she has her crazy time jumping all over the bed,chewing and licking us all ) During the day she loves to be with us but she is also quite happy to take herself off and find somewhere to sleep.She doesn't feel the need to follow us everywhere and although she is free to come up stairs she usually chooses to wait downstairs for me to come back down.She also happily stays on her own 2 days a week for 4 hours,uncrated and with free roam of the kitchen,hallway and upstairs landing.Touchwood she has never had n accident or caused any damage(I've probably jinxed it now) .I'm a true believer in do what is right for you.Obviously tough love etc works for others and I would never judge or criticise because everyone has,and is entitled to their own opinion.
XClare


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

One thing to mention is that Cockapoos are people dogs and crave human attention, they tend to be shadows following you around all the time. Ours are not allowed on the beds but have slept in a crate in the bedroom, but now sleep on the half landing of the stairs.
As they get older they do become less clingy and will settle down in their favorite place, but just expect to be moded when you first come home.


----------

